# Big Swole wants to wrestle Lance Archer for the world title



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

jesus christ


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus christ


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

All Equality Wrestling


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Stop


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All Equality Wrestling


no tony khan is emphatically against inter gender wrestling he has stated it numerous times


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They (The talent) just don't get it, do they?

Swole shouldn't even be on TV she is that bad.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

If this happens I don't ever want to hear shit about Impact having Tessa compete with dudes.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Swole even saying something like this on twitter is just so ridiculous.

A girl should not be challenging your big monster heel to a fight... it makes him look unintimidating.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Big Swole is fucking awful. She is awful as a wrestler, awful as a fan in the crowd and an awful mind. Fucking fire her.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Swole even saying something like this on twitter is just so ridiculous.
> 
> A girl should not be challenging your big monster heel to a fight... it makes him look unintimidating.


Yep, I think I'd be sacking Big Swole just for the stupidity of tweeting this at your big monster heel. This isn't the first time she's made this mistake either, don't recall who it was (Think it was Brodie Lee) but she got in the face of a male wrestler when she was in the crowd acting unafraid and like she was up for a fight. Throw in the fact that Marko Stunt does the exact same thing and it buries all the big guys even more.

They just don't get it and the guy at the top doesn't get it either because if he did the tweet would be removed.

Amateur Elite Wrestling.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The delusion of it all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Relax guys, its just for laughs.... until its not. 😬


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'll echo the sentiments of others and say, Jesus Christ. Matches like these happening, let alone being remotely competitive, will be a bullet in the head for the promotion. I'll give AEW the benefit of the doubt though that something like this will never become a thing; don't make me look stupid.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Even her joking about it is weird.

Big Swole should be focused on challenging and beating Shida. Yes, they are both babyfaces but that hasn't stopped AEW before.

Agreed that Lance Archer wrestling Big Swole wouldn't make him look good at all. It's like she thinks that she is 6'5 when shes 5'5.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

My god. Y'all need to stop being so fucking dramatic. This is nothing more than just shit talking that's not going to go anywhere. There's not gonna be a match, Archer doesn't lose anything because of this. There's nothing to worry about or see here. Chill the fuck out.

I swear y'all get pissy over the DUMBEST things....


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I think she is trying to give cornette a heart attack lol


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Why would we as fans want to see that match? I've seen enough tiny guys taking on huge ones in AEW so why would I want to see a woman do it? I also don't want to see Lance beating on a woman but, if it were booked by logic, a horrible beating is what would happen.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s out there now.. It will happen


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> My god. Y'all need to stop being so fucking dramatic. This is nothing more than just shit talking that's not going to go anywhere. There's not gonna be a match, Archer doesn't lose anything because of this. There's nothing to worry about or see here. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> I swear y'all get pissy over the DUMBEST things....


You don't get it mate.

First, it's giving us insight into the attitude of these performers. Know what that attitude is? Indie. I've honest to god seen shows where a 6'4 guy will have a competitive match with a 5'5 girl and it's fucking stupid. You ask the promoters why they booked it and they don't even know that it's killing their business. Swole isn't experienced enough to even know that her and Archer would be awful for AEW and turn people off and the fact she doesn't know that shows she probably doesn't have the knowledge level to be a TV wrestler.

Second, Swole has 30,000 followers presumably all are AEW fans. Lets say 15,000 people see that tweet that's now 15,000 people who go "Oh well Swole isn't afraid of Lance Archer so how big, mean and scary could he be?". Her tweet isn't "nothing to see here" it's absolutely killing Archer to whoever sees it. She should be afraid of Archer, she should be hoping he doesn't win because imagine an AEW lead Archer with how much of a psychopath him and Jake are. Instead it's "Nah, you and me if you win I don't care if I'm risking my life". Fuck her.

The fact you and her don't see this as a problem is really worrying. Imagine Trish Stratus challenging Undertaker to a 1 on 1 match for the WWE World Heavyweight Title. That's how stupid all of this is but in a desperate attempt to defend AEW (As always) it very quickly becomes "Nah man! Just shit talking! None of it matters!"

They don't know what they're doing. I can't stress this enough, if it were me and one of my chick wrestlers was calling out my male champion I'd stop booking them. That's how ridiculously stupid Swole and her tweeting is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> My god. Y'all need to stop being so fucking dramatic. This is nothing more than just shit talking that's not going to go anywhere. There's not gonna be a match, Archer doesn't lose anything because of this. There's nothing to worry about or see here. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> I swear y'all get pissy over the DUMBEST things....


People on here excuses the dumbest things. If nothing comes of it WHY DO IT? It helps no one and makes Archer look dumb.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it mate.
> 
> First, it's giving us insight into the attitude of these performers. Know what that attitude is? Indie. I've honest to god seen shows where a 6'4 guy will have a competitive match with a 5'5 girl and it's fucking stupid. You ask the promoters why they booked it and they don't even know that it's killing their business. Swole isn't experienced enough to even know that her and Archer would be awful for AEW and turn people off and the fact she doesn't know that shows she probably doesn't have the knowledge level to be a TV wrestler.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter. It's just some ghetto chick shit talking. Everyone knows it's never going to happen. Everyone knows Archer would murder her. Everyone knows Tony hates intergenerational wrestling.

This is what I mean when I say you need to lighten up. You get so bent out of shape over nothing.

If its booked then rage. Don't rage over silly banter. It 15,000 think Archer is weak cause a woman was a keyboard warrior then it just proves humanity are over-sensitive little girls.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't see why Swole was booked to go over Britt Baker. Who has more value to the company? Britt cuts great promos while Swole can't put two words together.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I’d love to see this. Just pure offence from Lance then put her through a table into a dumpster and retire her on the spot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I have NO interest in seeing Big Swole wrestle someone like Lance Archer (or pretty much even seeing her in general).

Edit: 

I'm not surprised that some folks want to overreact though. 

I highly doubt that anything big will come out of this since (better/more talented) women like Hikaru Shida, Thunder Rosa, and Britt Baker are ahead of Big Swole on the card. 

There's also the likes of Riho, Kris Statlander, Yuka Sakazaki, and Nyla Rose that'll be ahead of her (when the former 3 women eventually return plus the latter when she reappears on TV more frequently). There's also the likes of Anna Jay and Red Velvet being promising, young women with a bright future ahead of them. They might not be higher than her on the card atm, but Ivelisse and Diamante are better/solid hands in the ring.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> People on here excuses the dumbest things. If nothing comes of it WHY DO IT? It helps no one and makes Archer look dumb.


Because...and hear me out....sometimes people just banter and shoot the shit. That's it that's all.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

she is one who was bragging how she told Brock Lesnar she's going to "kick his ass" backstage. she has also been wrestling like 3 years at most and was vocal about not being treated fairly in the WWE for being black and basically tried to backup Jordan Myles who now nobody really supports. no surprise she feels she should have a competitive match against a man twice her size. she's all about this progressive agenda going on in wrestling I'm guessing. overall I find her unbearable


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it mate.
> 
> First, it's giving us insight into the attitude of these performers. Know what that attitude is? Indie. I've honest to god seen shows where a 6'4 guy will have a competitive match with a 5'5 girl and it's fucking stupid. You ask the promoters why they booked it and they don't even know that it's killing their business. Swole isn't experienced enough to even know that her and Archer would be awful for AEW and turn people off and the fact she doesn't know that shows she probably doesn't have the knowledge level to be a TV wrestler.
> 
> ...


The fact that you'd get rid of someone over an inoffensive tweet speaks volumes. It really does.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Because...and hear me out....sometimes people just banter and shoot the shit. That's it that's all.


You know, it will not hurt you to actually call something stupid as such. This makes no one look good and was complete amateur hour. The only thing that should happen as a result is Lance powerbombs her into a dumpster within four seconds and we never see her on TV ever again.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Men should not fight women in the streets, at home, or anywhere else. This includes in a ring. Women have their own wrestling division. It's improved greatly over the years. That doesn't mean the gals challenge the guys. Make the women's division as good as it can be to compete for interest on the card but not against each other literally in the ring. Wrestling may be predetermined but the crowd still has to buy into the scenario.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> It doesn't matter. It's just some ghetto chick shit talking. Everyone knows it's never going to happen. Everyone knows Archer would murder her. Everyone knows Tony hates intergenerational wrestling.
> 
> This is what I mean when I say you need to lighten up. You get so bent out of shape over nothing.
> 
> If its booked then rage. Don't rage over silly banter. It 15,000 think Archer is weak cause a woman was a keyboard warrior then it just proves humanity are over-sensitive little girls.


because really, it's not that far fetched that they wouldn't do that in 2020 in professional wrestling. you see it happen more and more with people like Nia Jax, Charlotte, Becky, etc dismantling male security with ease. You see Tessa Blanchard compete with Brian Cage in a match. You see Bianca being presented as more physically capable than men humiliating them and bragging about it and it being presented as female empowerment. It's really not THAT unbelievable that they're going to book someone like Big Swole , a 5'5 black female going over a 6'5 white male, just for a reaction and to appease some people who would mark out and think it's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If you're going to do man vs. woman wrestling, it has to be believable. 

Certain women can do it. Chyna could. I think Kamille, the hottest brick shit house I've ever seen, can do it. I think Jordynne Grace, who is bigger than many of the guys in Impact can do it. Tessa Blanchard, who is probably a better worker than most of the women can do it convincingly enough. 

But Big Swole? Absolutely not.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> You know, it will not hurt you to actually call something stupid as such. This makes no one look good and was complete amateur hour. The only thing that should happen as a result is Lance powerbombs her into a dumpster within four seconds and we never see her on TV ever again.


If it happens sure I'll rage. But this is a troll post. What's the number one rule for trolls online? Don't feed them. Hence why I'm not doing my nut.

Did you take pippen seriously? Do you take Kentucky seriously? The Seth trolley?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Krin said:


> she is one who was bragging how she told Brock Lesnar she's going to "kick his ass" backstage. she has also been wrestling like 3 years at most and was vocal about not being treated fairly in the WWE for being black and basically tried to backup Jordan Myles who now nobody really supports. no surprise she feels she should have a competitive match against a man twice her size. she's all about this progressive agenda going on in wrestling I'm guessing. overall I find her unbearable


That boulder on her shoulder is early onset Thunderbolt Patterson Syndrome. Patterson's promos made more sense though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> If it happens sure I'll rage. But this is a troll post. What's the number one rule for trolls online? Don't feed them. Hence why I'm not doing my nut.
> 
> Did you take pippen seriously? Do you take Kentucky seriously? The Seth trolley?


Pippen and Kentucky are not employed by the same company that employs actual wrestlers. A post like this helps no one at all and it makes people look dumb. Complete amateur hour by Swole. In the old days she would be fined or fired for such a thing. I agree it is not some huge deal, but it is still DUMB and I am going to call it dumb then forget it. I just cannot believe people are saying "eh who cares, nothing is going to come out of it." If it is meaningless, DO NOT DO IT. Dumb on all levels.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> You know, it will not hurt you to actually call something stupid as such. This makes no one look good and was complete amateur hour. The only thing that should happen as a result is Lance powerbombs her into a dumpster within four seconds and we never see her on TV ever again.


And it won't hurt you to not overreact over dumb shit like this. I'm seeing this for what it is..shit talking and nothing more and I WILL stand behind it no matter what you think or say. Why? Because it's what I actually think and if I didn't think that way I'd have said it. I know you like to think that anyone that think something is OK in AEW is just some blind mark acting like NOTHING they do is wrong so I'm letting you know that ain't the case here although I don't know why I bother because you gonna think the complete opposite anyways. AEW's fanbase is just full of sheep right? 

And that last part...pointless and unnecessary. Only thing that should happen is what going to happen..Nothing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> And it won't hurt you to not overreact over dumb shit like this. I'm seeing this for what it is..shit talking and nothing more and I WILL stand behind it no matter what you think or say. Why? Because it's what I actually think and if I didn't think that way I'd have said it. I know you like to think that anyone that think something is OK in AEW is just some blind mark acting like NOTHING they do is wrong so I'm letting you know that ain't the case here although I don't know why I bother because you gonna think the complete opposite anyways. AEW's fanbase is just full of sheep right?
> 
> And that last part...pointless and unnecessary. Only thing that should happen is what going to happen..Nothing.


If what should happen is nothing, then you are agreeing with me that there was no reason for it to happen. Everyone looks the same or worse from this occurring, hence calling it dumb. And no one is overreacting. We are simply calling something dumb, dumb. Every fanbase contains some sheep, that does not mean most of every fanbase is. There just seem to be people on here who justify and excuse every dumb thing done just because it is someone working for AEW that does it but if the same thing happens in WWE, they are happy to call it out. It is a weird blind spot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Because...and hear me out....sometimes people just banter and shoot the shit. That's it that's all.


You don't banter with the 6'7 monster heel that's running around and destroying innocent people on television. She should be afraid of him.

Do you see Ronda Rousey out there making challenges against Mike Tyson?



Krin said:


> she is one who was bragging how she told Brock Lesnar she's going to "kick his ass" backstage. she has also been wrestling like 3 years at most and was vocal about not being treated fairly in the WWE for being black and basically tried to backup Jordan Myles who now nobody really supports. no surprise she feels she should have a competitive match against a man twice her size. she's all about this progressive agenda going on in wrestling I'm guessing. overall I find her unbearable


She said she could kick Lesnar's ass? Jesus Christ.

Didn't know she was contracted to WWE either. I can add her to the list of ex WWE competitors in AEW.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> The fact that you'd get rid of someone over an inoffensive tweet speaks volumes. It really does.


It's about protecting the business. Thankfully most of my guys and girls are pretty good but brief story for you all:

About 2 years ago I booked a tag match, had these two big heavyweights who I wanted to make my tag team champions. Tournament Round #1 one of the guys in the tag match does a spot in which he bullies a much smaller wrestler, the smaller wrestler then poked him in the chest and the big guy took a bump and was out cold. Crowd didn't care or find it amusing in the least and old mate didn't read the room because much like Big Swole he was being a mark.

Lost my shit after the show at the guy. He tries to explain "Nah this is how wrestling is now" and I had to explain to this guy who had 10 years as an indy wrestler under his belt about how an audience could never take him seriously ever again when he just got knocked out due to a fucking poke to the chest.

If more people had my attitude where they'd get rid of idiots like the guy above and Big Swole who don't know what they're doing and want to shit on wrestling we'd be much better off. Instead they are making their way to TV now as part of some kind of "meme wrestling movement". It's ludicrous.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> If what should happen is nothing, then you are agreeing with me that there was no reason for it to happen. Everyone looks the same or worse from this occurring, hence calling it dumb. And no one is overreacting. We are simply calling something dumb, dumb. Every fanbase contains some sheep, that does not mean most of every fanbase is. There just seem to be people on here who justify and excuse every dumb thing done just because it is someone working for AEW that does it but if the same thing happens in WWE, they are happy to call it out. It is a weird blind spot.


No. You and Chip are Overreacting. Just like y'all always do. I'd Love it if both y'all would just stop bitching for ONCE on this forum but I know that ain't happening. 

Not wasting my time with you anymore. Say whatever the fuck you gotta say and move forward.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's about protecting the business. Thankfully most of my guys and girls are pretty good but brief story for you all:
> 
> About 2 years ago I booked a tag match, had these two big heavyweights who I wanted to make my tag team champions. Tournament Round #1 one of the guys in the tag match does a spot in which he bullies a much smaller wrestler, the smaller wrestler then poked him in the chest and the big guy took a bump and was out cold. Crowd didn't care or find it amusing in the least and old mate didn't read the room because much like Big Swole he was being a mark.
> 
> ...


I don't see how your most likely BS Story has anything to do with harmless tweet honestly. 

And I hate to break it to you but Wrestling would be no better off with your sour ass attitude. It'd be in the same position it's in now. Drop the arrogance for once.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't see how your most likely BS Story has anything to do with harmless tweet honestly.
> 
> And I hate to break it to you but Wrestling would be no better off with your sour ass attitude. It'd be in the same position it's in now. Drop the arrogance for once.


It relates because it's a situation where a promoter on a much smaller scale stood up and said "Hey this is unacceptable so I'm not booking you anymore"

If I can grow the balls to stand up for the business Tony Khan with his millions of dollars can as well but he won't because he either doesn't care or doesn't know how to.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> No. You and Chip are Overreacting. Just like y'all always do. I'd Love it if both y'all would just stop bitching for ONCE on this forum but I know that ain't happening.
> 
> Not wasting my time with you anymore. Say whatever the fuck you gotta say and move forward.


You must have missed it on 9/30 when we were both praising the first hour of the show in the live thread. Oh wait, you are never in the live thread talking about the show when it airs. Who are the real fans here? We praise the show when it deserves it and call out the stupid when they do it. Apologists gloss over the dumb.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

My girl has big dreams right? 😭😭😂


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

😂 😂
Of course there's losers who take everything too seriously overeacting to this.

a tweet with less than 400 likes is making ya'll lose your shit. get a life.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

A literal mark for herself 😂

Also the attention whore that was so fucking annoying that they had to kick her out of the fake crowd


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

ew


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I propose a better match, probably much more fair as well..

Big Swole vs. The Unemployment Line.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

If she wants to face Archer, she can do that on the indies. Just not in AEW, which everyone is trying to make as a serious competitor to WWE, and be seen as one to the casual audiences.

Why are there so many amateurs in the company?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I swear y'all get pissy over the DUMBEST things....


Yep, Big Swole is among the dumbest things.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't banter with the 6'7 monster heel that's running around and destroying innocent people on television. She should be afraid of him.
> 
> Do you see Ronda Rousey out there making challenges against Mike Tyson?
> 
> ...


Big Swole did extra work for WWE once. She tells the story on AEW unrestricted about how backstage everyone was overly cautious around Brock so she decided to go up to him and tell him she could kick his ass. Apparently Brock got a kick out of it and even came up to her later to banter. She's not exactly ex WWE.

But she is absolutely shite and needs to get off Dynamite.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

lol at the Cornette cosplayers writing paragraphs of fake outrage.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Some people will defend anything, and it’s not surprise it’s the usual “Who cares? It’s just silly wrestling” crowd.

The problem isn’t whether or not the match happens. Of course it’s not going to happen. The problem is that this is the mentality of your employees. They clearly know NOTHING about wrestling or wrestling psychology. They expose themselves as complete fucking idiots and make it look like you’re hiring people off the street (which you probably are). It’s _embarrassing_.

That is why Swole needs to go. She doesn’t get it. At all. Not one iota. She cannot be trusted to do interviews or represent the business in her off hours. She can’t be trusted not to hurt someone, because she has clearly never been to a proper wrestling school, because exposing yourself so bad would have been stomped out of her (to use a figure of speech — not literal) day one.

She makes the quality of your talent look shit by being a part of it. This is why terms like “buried” exist. She buries the company by being a part of it. That’s what that word means.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Big Swole did extra work for WWE once. She tells the story on AEW unrestricted about how backstage everyone was overly cautious around Brock so she decided to go up to him and tell him she could kick his ass. Apparently Brock got a kick out of it and even came up to her later to banter. She's not exactly ex WWE.
> 
> But she is absolutely shite and needs to get off Dynamite.


I'm gonna hit Swole's story with a "That happened". Extra somehow there on the same day Brock is and just openly approaches him in a threatening manner? Come on now Swole.



The Wood said:


> She can’t be trusted not to hurt someone, because she has clearly never been to a proper wrestling school, because exposing yourself so bad would have been stomped out of her (to use a figure of speech — not literal) day one.


Oddly enough she was apparently trained by George South.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I have been very vocal about how terrible Swole is but I can't help but laugh at the pathetic hypocrites in this thread.

One on hand, what happens on Dark/BTE does not matter because "it's not on Dynamite", despite it clearly leading to character developments for many wrestlers.

But a fucking twitter interaction that has less than 400 likes which is nothing but banter between friends makes you all lose your shit.

Pathetic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> One on hand, what happens on Dark/BTE does not matter because "it's not on Dynamite", despite it clearly leading to character developments for many wrestlers.


Erm, isn't that your guys argument all the time? Doesn't matter Luther is signed he's only on Dark, doesn't matter about Nakazawa it's not like he's on Dynamite, forget about Marko Stunt he only wrestles on Dark.

All we've ever said is that we don't care about BTE or Dark.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Erm, isn't that your guys argument all the time? Doesn't matter Luther is signed he's only on Dark, doesn't matter about Nakazawa it's not like he's on Dynamite, forget about Marko Stunt he only wrestles on Dark.
> 
> *All we've ever said is that we don't care about BTE or Dark.*


Because if you watch the show you know just wrestling on dark doesn't matter much unless you're stacking up wins, otherwise it's a like a development show. Nevertheless, if characters get to develop and cut some promos, it actually happened, you know.. 

And lol, so don't be writing rants about a damn tweet like a troll. You now look worse by admitting this and caring about a random twitter interaction.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Because if you watch the show you know just wrestling on dark doesn't matter much unless you're stacking up wins, otherwise it's a like a development show. Nevertheless, if characters get to develop and cut some promos, it actually happened, you know..
> 
> And lol, so don't be writing rants about a damn tweet like a troll. You now look worse by admitting this and caring about a random twitter interaction.


No, what I'm saying is if we watched BTE or Dark we would probably have issues as well but we don't therefore can't comment.

Social media is important and as Wood pointed out above it's the mentality of the employees


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Verbatim17 said:


> If she wants to face Archer, she can do that on the indies. Just not in AEW, which everyone is trying to make as a serious competitor to WWE, and be seen as one to the casual audiences.
> 
> Why are there so many amateurs in the company?


Because they’re a sloppy shop. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm gonna hit Swole's story with a "That happened". Extra somehow there on the same day Brock is and just openly approaches him in a threatening manner? Come on now Swole.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough she was apparently trained by George South.


If she is that bad after that sort of training, nothing can help her. Either that or South’s brain melted in a few minutes and just taught her to write a cheque. “Yes, yes, you’re trained — just get oit


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

This is just silly. Swole is just being Swole. Plus, she has a “history” with Archer. Watch some of Archer’s early matches during the pandemic, and when he’s outside the ring, Swole is always squawking and challenging him to a fight. It’s a harmless Tweet. I’m pretty sure she knows her place on the hierarchy, and wrestling someone like Archer is not going to happen. Lighten up.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

this is pure banter


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm gonna hit Swole's story with a "That happened". Extra somehow there on the same day Brock is and just openly approaches him in a threatening manner? Come on now Swole.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough she was apparently trained by George South.


More of a jokey banter manner but yeah I'm with you haha


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jazminator said:


> This is just silly. Swole is just being Swole. Plus, she has a “history” with Archer. Watch some of Archer’s early matches during the pandemic, and when he’s outside the ring, Swole is always squawking and challenging him to a fight. It’s a harmless Tweet. I’m pretty sure she knows her place on the hierarchy, and wrestling someone like Archer is not going to happen. Lighten up.


Yeah, and that squawking and challenging him should have gotten her fired too. A dickhead being a dickhead isn’t an excuse for being a dickhead. That employees feel empowered to act this unprofessionally publicly is fucking shameful. Especially when it directly contradicts company mandates.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it mate.
> 
> First, it's giving us insight into the attitude of these performers. Know what that attitude is? Indie. I've honest to god seen shows where a 6'4 guy will have a competitive match with a 5'5 girl and it's fucking stupid. You ask the promoters why they booked it and they don't even know that it's killing their business. Swole isn't experienced enough to even know that her and Archer would be awful for AEW and turn people off and the fact she doesn't know that shows she probably doesn't have the knowledge level to be a TV wrestler.
> 
> ...











This is what a lot of people are missing. Its not a matter of whether or not this match happens. Its that Lance is meant to be the big bad monster in AEW tearing through everyone. People are meant to be afraid of him, Swole is shitting on that concept here.\

People just defend anything and everything AEW related. If Sasha Banks called out Brock Lesnar everyone would be shitting on it.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> You know, it will not hurt you to actually call something stupid as such. This makes no one look good and was complete amateur hour. The only thing that should happen as a result is Lance powerbombs her into a dumpster within four seconds and we never see her on TV ever again.


The only problem this really has is it gets Big Swole more attention and more attention means booked more meaning I'll have to see her on my screen more which I do not want cause she is pretty bad.

The points about Archer looking dumb cause she's not intimidated doesn't really work as she's clearly been shown to be foolishly fearless already and it is just her personality on screen and that is ok cause some people are even if common sense says they should be afraid they're just not. That personality trait existing doesn't diminish Archer in anyway. This match existing in the future with Archer taking any offense on the other hand would diminish him completely that's a whole different issue.

Again I still hate it cause it may lead to more Big Swole bookings. But that is the only real bad thing it will cause.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another mountain out of a molehill thread. Social media is a haven of shit-talking nonsense that leads to nothing. I'd happily never see Swole again - she sucks - but this does nothing to her or Archer.

This is a whole new standard of internet smarks nitpicking. Thank god for the Block function.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s obviously in jest, you lot, stop the drama. Honestly. We are watching this to have fun.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> People just defend anything and everything AEW related. If Sasha Banks called out Brock Lesnar everyone would be shitting on it.


Brock Lesnar has mainstream credibility and is a legitimate fighter. It's not the same.

AEW have said in interviews that they have zero interest in expanding beyond their niche audience. Outside of the million or so hardcores that are engaged with the Wednesday Night 'War', (which is more like two tramps fighting over a dropped sandwich than a war), nobody has a clue who Archer or Big Swole are. And the people that do know it's all a joke anyway.

Swole calling out Lance Archer is no different to guys wrestling with their hands in their pockets. Or disabled lads in battle royals. Or Brandi Rhodes taking out The Dark Order single handed. Or Brodie Lee doing Vince McMahon impressions. 

It's all ironic wrestling. For better or worse, it's in their DNA.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

After seeing a couple of people getting eliminated by "the invisible man" on Jelly Nutellas Ring Puke I can see this happening in some indy fed to be honest.


----------



## BestBoutMachine (Oct 12, 2020)

This shot will never happen even if she is talking about it on twitter or IG. I see no point in entertaining this notion whatsoever.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Awful wrestler, sucks big time but of course AEW will keep pushing her because they hardly have anyone of relevancy in that trash division..well part from Britt Baker


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No, what I'm saying is if we watched BTE or Dark we would probably have issues as well but we don't therefore can't comment.
> 
> Social media is important and as Wood pointed out above it's the mentality of the employees


You would have an issue with AEW even if they solved the entire world's problems and brought world peace.

"THAT'S NOT THE PEACE I WANTED"

It's stupid banter. If you take this seriously you better STHU when we tell you "this makes sense because it happened on Dark/BTE", otherwise you look like the hypocrite and hater you are. Anyone sensible knows this amounts to nothing, but then again, OP was just looking to create this thread to get exactly this reaction from the little angry squad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You would have an issue with AEW even if they solved the entire world's problems and brought world peace.
> 
> "THAT'S NOT THE PEACE I WANTED"
> 
> It's stupid banter. If you take this seriously you better STHU when we tell you "this makes sense because it happened on Dark/BTE", otherwise you look like the hypocrite and hater you are. Anyone sensible knows this amounts to nothing, but then again, OP was just looking to create this thread to get exactly this reaction from the little angry squad.


Everyone: "This is stupid. None of it matters"

Glad we all seem to at least agree on that. If something is stupid and accomplishes nothing, then there is no reason to do it right? So stop doing dumb things. Amateur hour.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone: *"This is stupid. None of it matters"
> 
> Glad we all seem to at least agree on that. If something is stupid and accomplishes nothing, then there is no reason to do it right? So stop doing dumb things. Amateur hour.*


You all seem to have a weird obsession with controlling the wrestler's lives and interactions outside of wrestling shows.
Entitled much?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You all seem to have a weird obsession with controlling the wrestler's lives and interactions outside of wrestling shows.
> Entitled much?


What a strange comment. Nothing to do with US controlling people, but calling them out when they do dumb, useless things. The owner of the company should be doing this. A contracted talent chose to dumbly call out another contracted talent in a way that helps no one outside of the company structure. It helps no one and makes the company look dumb.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> My god. Y'all need to stop being so fucking dramatic. This is nothing more than just shit talking that's not going to go anywhere. There's not gonna be a match, Archer doesn't lose anything because of this. There's nothing to worry about or see here. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> I swear y'all get pissy over the DUMBEST things....




No ones being dramatic. people are just sick of the nonsnese t


The Raw Smackdown said:


> My god. Y'all need to stop being so fucking dramatic. This is nothing more than just shit talking that's not going to go anywhere. There's not gonna be a match, Archer doesn't lose anything because of this. There's nothing to worry about or see here. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> I swear y'all get pissy over the DUMBEST things....



No one is being dramtic. Its dumb and no one wants to see it and its damaging the some business in this modern day with everyone being entitled and want whats not right. Wrestling business in north America seems to have become insanely fragile compared to other business when it comes to this bullshit. Its not dramatic its just people sick of idiots on twitter trying to get noticed with non logical views that in fact dont cater to your paying audience.

But yes of course shes just talking but it will trigger a ripple effect having annoying people rant for a month to get views on news or other outlets.

Fake news people lol


Thats why all i said in my first post is just "no" Like you said, its dumb and a simple answer is no.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it mate.
> 
> First, it's giving us insight into the attitude of these performers. Know what that attitude is? Indie. I've honest to god seen shows where a 6'4 guy will have a competitive match with a 5'5 girl and it's fucking stupid. You ask the promoters why they booked it and they don't even know that it's killing their business. Swole isn't experienced enough to even know that her and Archer would be awful for AEW and turn people off and the fact she doesn't know that shows she probably doesn't have the knowledge level to be a TV wrestler.
> 
> ...



When you cant get over you go as low as sjw levels lol. Lol the funny thing is its true even though shes just talking and thats all. She can shout all she wants over and over again but shes never going to be popular.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jman55 said:


> The only problem this really has is it gets Big Swole more attention and more attention means booked more meaning I'll have to see her on my screen more which I do not want cause she is pretty bad.
> 
> The points about Archer looking dumb cause she's not intimidated doesn't really work as she's clearly been shown to be foolishly fearless already and it is just her personality on screen and that is ok cause some people are even if common sense says they should be afraid they're just not. That personality trait existing doesn't diminish Archer in anyway. This match existing in the future with Archer taking any offense on the other hand would diminish him completely that's a whole different issue.
> 
> Again I still hate it cause it may lead to more Big Swole bookings. But that is the only real bad thing it will cause.



Why would they book her more because shes shouting off her balcony ? shes not good and never will be over


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> When you cant get over you go as low as sjw levels lol. Lol the funny thing is its true even though shes just talking and thats all. She can shout all she wants over and over again but shes never going to be popular.


Imagine what would happen if she got off Twitter and actually spent time training on how to wrestle.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine what would happen if she got off Twitter and actually spent time training on how to wrestle.



what i imagine is she still would never be good lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> what i imagine is she still would never be good lol.


Likely, but there at least is at least a non-zero probability she could improve that way. She should be putting Serena Deeb over. Not the other way around.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Do it.

Do it as a shoot.

Put an end to this bullshit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine what would happen if she got off Twitter and actually spent time training on how to wrestle.


Even spending time learning how to dance would at least make the entrance tolerable.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Big Swole needs to stop smoking that crack. She's about 1/3rd Archer's size. Some intergender matches don't look insulting but if they had her pin Archer, I would stop watching AEW altogether.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean I could see some of the annoyance if this was on TV, but it's social media and who the fuck follows Big Swole anyway . Following wrestlers on Twitter then complaining about the sanctity of kayfabe not being kept just seems counter productive and illogical.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Did this warrant a thread? It's just some twitter banter that isn't going to lead to any match anyway.

Also I don't hate intergender wrestling as much as a lot of people do, and even then should be done in moderation and with the right people, but this match is definitely not one I would want to see, but then again I also don't even want to see Big Swole go for the women's championship, much less the world championship.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> What a strange comment. Nothing to do with US controlling people, but calling them out when they do dumb, useless things. The owner of the company should be doing this. A contracted talent chose to dumbly call out another contracted talent in a way that helps no one outside of the company structure. It helps no one and makes the company look dumb.


Nah, it's banter between friends and you're all going crazy because "THIS ISN'T BELIEVABLE" "KAYFABE IS DEAD". Like seriously, get a grip and don't try to tell people how to use their social media.
You're acting as if she called him on out on Live TV and he backed down.



RapShepard said:


> I mean I could see some of the annoyance if this was on TV, but it's social media and who the fuck follows Big Swole anyway . Following wrestlers on Twitter then complaining about the sanctity of kayfabe not being kept just seems counter productive and illogical.


FFS this x100.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, it's banter between friends and you're all going crazy because "THIS ISN'T BELIEVABLE" "KAYFABE IS DEAD". Like seriously, get a grip and don't try to tell people how to use their social media.
> You're acting as if she called him on out on Live TV and he backed down.


No one is going crazy, we are calling dumb, dumb. It is not a big deal but it IS dumb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, it's banter between friends and you're all going crazy because "THIS ISN'T BELIEVABLE" "KAYFABE IS DEAD". Like seriously, get a grip and don't try to tell people how to use their social media.
> You're acting as if she called him on out on Live TV and he backed down.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it, if you're old enough to have social media then you're at the age where you already know wrestling is predetermined. So it's just folk complaining they aren't in character in their free time .


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> No one is going crazy, we are calling dumb, dumb. It is not a big deal but it IS dumb.


Mate you've got some people writing essays ranting on this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I mean I could see some of the annoyance if this was on TV, but it's social media and who the fuck follows Big Swole anyway . Following wrestlers on Twitter then complaining about the sanctity of kayfabe not being kept just seems counter productive and illogical.



i dont use twitter, does that make me elite ? or is that reserved for geeks @youngbucks


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Mate you've got some people writing essays ranting on this.


essays ? wheres @Chip Chipperson. just joking around lol

must be a slow wrestling day


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get it, if you're old enough to have social media then you're at the age where you already know wrestling is predetermined. So it's just folk complaining they aren't in character in their free time .



bro its a slow wrestling day,What else we got


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> i dont use twitter, does that make me elite ? or is that reserved for geeks @youngbucks


Makes you old lol. I used to love Twitter, I can't keep up with it anymore lol.


shandcraig said:


> bro its a slow wrestling day,What else we got


Apparently Lars Sullivan has been harassing women in their DMs.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Mate you've got some people writing essays ranting on this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT: IF AEW does Swoll vs Lance..like TNA did Tessa vs Cage, im done. They will lose a fan. Not that it matters but just saying. So NO, i hope this does not happen.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Makes you old lol. I used to love Twitter, I can't keep up with it anymore lol. Apparently Lars Sullivan has been harassing women in their DMs.


its not about being old,Its just dumb. Bunch of nobodies acting important bringing up un logical things. Its good for business to inform us about new things happening but other than that people should get a fucking life and start trying to figure out what makes them happy lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> its not about being old,Its just dumb. Bunch of nobodies acting important. Its good for business to inform us about new things happening but other than that people should get a fucking life and start trying to figure out what makes them happy lol.


I just see it as harmless fun, it's not much different than the purpose of this site honestly, for people to connect and talk about stuff. It's just this has a dedicated talking point and Twitter doesn't.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I just see it as harmless fun, it's not much different than the purpose of this site honestly, for people to connect and talk about stuff. It's just this has a dedicated talking point and Twitter doesn't.


I mainly use Twitter to follow certain people who are good at breaking news and news sites. It is generally faster than waiting on an article from news sites. Strangely enough I also follow airports and airlines I use frequently (pre-pandemic). They usually have good info on where the wait times are etc. Other than that, it is generally a cesspool. Maybe half a step above YouTube comments.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I mainly use Twitter to follow certain people who are good at breaking news and news sites. It is generally faster than waiting on an article from news sites. Strangely enough I also follow airports and airlines I use frequently (pre-pandemic). They usually have good info on where the wait times are etc. Other than that, it is generally a cesspool. Maybe half a step above YouTube comments.


I haven't been on it regularly since like 2015. But back then and before it was fun as hell when pretty much everything was all fun and games and not witch hunts deserved or not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I just see it as harmless fun, it's not much different than the purpose of this site honestly, for people to connect and talk about stuff. It's just this has a dedicated talking point and Twitter doesn't.


yeah harmless fun i agree but then a handful of cry babies get offended and big companies freak out thinking it will wreck them and do stupid things. Its pretty shocking companies cater to people that dont buy into their products. Well some do and some dont give a shit.

Yeah but here its exclusive to all of us losers talking about the same thing. Its easy to joke around to each other here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> yeah harmless fun i agree but then a handful of cry babies get offended and big companies freak out thinking it will wreck them and do stupid things. Its pretty shocking companies cater to people that dont buy into their products. Well some do and some dont give a shit.
> 
> Yeah but here its exclusive to all of us losers talking about the same thing. Its easy to joke around to each other here


I blame that more on society than social media to be honest. It's such a weird thing too. Because on one hand it's definitely a good thing that society by and large are consciously making the decision to be more accepting. It's just then you get the extremist who over do it to where now nobody should ever be the butt of a joke or feel awkward and that's just impossible.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Not a fan of the idea or it being brought up at all.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> EDIT: IF AEW does Swoll vs Lance..like TNA did Tessa vs Cage, im done. They will lose a fan. Not that it matters but just saying. So NO, i hope this does not happen.


i'll be out right there with you.
I don't think AEW is that stupid..



Two Sheds said:


>


What episode is that lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd be fine with this if the payoff was Archer brutally massacring her and writing her off of TV for a couple of months. But AEW doesn't have the balls to do something like that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, it's banter between friends and you're all going crazy because "THIS ISN'T BELIEVABLE" "KAYFABE IS DEAD". Like seriously, get a grip and don't try to tell people how to use their social media.
> You're acting as if she called him on out on Live TV and he backed down.


Again, a female babyface shouldn't be bantering with your monster heel. When Kane was active was he having some bants time with the divas on Myspace? Did Trish Stratus call Taker out for a fight when both were active?

Also, Big Swole did call a monster heel out on TV and the monster heel didn't do anything. It was either Brodie Lee or Lance Archer that kind of just awkwardly ignored her and continued on with their match whilst she screamed in their face. Marko Stunt is another one that refused to back down from monster heels even challenging them to fights.




The Definition of Technician said:


> i'll be out right there with you.
> I don't think AEW is that stupid..


I dunno man, AEW is the company where monster heels have sold for Marko Stunt and big signing Miro wrestled a competitive match with Sonny Kiss and Jelly Nutella.

I wouldn't put intergender matches past them if a big enough star pitched it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What episode is that lol


Season 11 Episode 6. A fantastic parody of the movie 300. Such a great episode.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

6 pages for this? Come on guys get a grip.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

“Big Swole” is the stupidest name I’ve ever heard, and that includes Thurman “Sparky” Plugg.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Abigail said:


> “Big Swole” is the stupidest name I’ve ever heard, and that includes Thurman “Sparky” Plugg.


She can partner with Bill Ding, the evil architect.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

At first I thought big swole was will hobbs and I thought smh, but fuck me, fits in well with the company's overall ethos and brand though so can't complain. Lost cause, hopefully the video game is good.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, and that squawking and challenging him should have gotten her fired too. A dickhead being a dickhead isn’t an excuse for being a dickhead. That employees feel empowered to act this unprofessionally publicly is fucking shameful. Especially when it directly contradicts company mandates.


Calm down, son. Firing people over trivia bullshit is never a desireable trait to value


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

Tell ya what....pay me $10,000 and I'll watch the match and I wont say anything bad ever.

Otherwise. Terrible idea and a hard pass.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> I'd be fine with this if the payoff was Archer brutally massacring her and writing her off of TV for a couple of months. But AEW doesn't have the balls to do something like that.


DEW IT


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I feel I got worked a bit. When did Big Swole ever get this much attention from grown men? Even when she walks by a construction site the usually horny and highly inappropriate fellas offer her a job instead of whistling at her.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mister Abigail said:


> “*Big Swole” is the stupidest name I’ve ever heard*, and that includes Thurman “Sparky” Plugg.


Someone like Brian Cage who actually has muscles should be called Big Swole. When Big Swole does her flex pose, she doesn't have any muscles.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I laugh every time I see her name announced I laugh. The name is on par with the retribution names.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I must be too old but I don't get the big deal.

I mean I'm all for trying to keep up kayfabe, but really that horse bolted a long time ago.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I dunno man, AEW is the company where monster heels have sold for Marko Stunt and big signing Miro wrestled a competitive match with Sonny Kiss and Jelly Nutella.
> 
> I wouldn't put intergender matches past them if a big enough star pitched it.


Nobody cares for Archer selling for Marko man except you too. The only thing holding Archer back is them not pulling the trigger on him, not him laughing while selling for Marko.

And as far as Miro. I really don't know what to say, AEW is a damn if they do and damn if they don't spot with them. Either he comes in, gets pushed into a main storyline, pushing someone else aside and causing heat, or he comes in and builds his way up (like he's doing now) but you'll have people complaining "see he's not treated right in AEW either" when he fucking just started. So yeah, i ain't taking any criticism on Miro when he's at least 3 months in.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nobody cares for Archer selling for Marko man except you too. The only thing holding Archer back is them not pulling the trigger on him, not him laughing while selling for Marko.
> 
> And as far as Miro. I really don't know what to say, AEW is a damn if they do and damn if they don't spot with them. Either he comes in, gets pushed into a main storyline, pushing someone else aside and causing heat, or he comes in and builds his way up (like he's doing now) but you'll have people complaining "see he's not treated right in AEW either" when he fucking just started. So yeah, i ain't taking any criticism on Miro when he's at least 3 months in.


I think some Miro criticism is warranted when he comes in as some guy's best man for a wedding. Why is a monster like Rusev involved in anything resembling that?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> I think some Miro criticism is warranted when he comes in as some guy's best man for a wedding. Why is a monster like Rusev involved in anything resembling that?


Because he's not a monster? That's not his character.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Because he's not a monster? That's not his character.


I'm talking like his main appeal is a big man who can work and dominate. Putting him in some wedding angle of all things.... who can defend that?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm talking like his main appeal is a big man who can work and dominate. Putting him in some wedding angle of all things.... who can defend that?


Honestly, with the way he's been handling himself post-release, it's not far fetched to see him starting out like this. I do think Miro is going to be huge in AEW and his current run is basically a bad-ass comedy guy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm talking like his main appeal is a big man who can work and dominate. Putting him in some wedding angle of all things.... who can defend that?


Only the hardest of the hardcore AEW fans

Every man and his dog knows it's awful booking


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DarkMyau said:


> Tell ya what....pay me $10,000 and I'll watch the match and I wont say anything bad ever.
> 
> Otherwise. Terrible idea and a hard pass.


By the looks of responses from the AEW superfans in this thread, I'm pretty sure AEW's budget for paying fans to accept shitty programming is quite large. So you may have some money coming your way.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Miro can play the role of the goofy, fun-loving Eastern European who occasionally loses his temper then terrible things happen and people disappear. Then right after he's smiling again playing his video games with the boys like nothing happened.

Little bit of this and a little bit of that...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Miro can play the role of the goofy, fun-loving Eastern European who occasionally loses his temper then terrible things happen and people disappear. Then right after he's smiling again playing his video games with the boys like nothing happened.
> 
> Little bit of this and a little bit of that...


Nah man, wrestlers have to be one dimensional black and white characters with no substance.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

sweepdaleg said:


> I laugh every time I see her name announced I laugh. The name is on par with the retribution names.


I don't know why I think about swolen pussy


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That there are fans going out of their way to say “it’s just banter” and get upset that people are responding to how stupid it is are exactly what is wrong with the relationship between modern wrestling and the modern fan. There are people who will give you a pass on the most asinine company-cannibalising unprofessional bullshit.

Most businesses have a social media policy. At least most of the ones I encounter. Yet Tony Khan can’t keep his most expendable talent from booking their own angles on Twitter. Inter-gender man-on-woman violence promoting angles. The talent actually think they can say and do whatever they want, even if it shows absolutely ZERO wrestling sense. They feel _empowered_ to piss all over the promotion that pays them like they own the place.

That people can’t understand how stupid this is highlights how far we’ve come and why we can’t have nice things.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Miro can play the role of the goofy, fun-loving Eastern European who occasionally loses his temper then terrible things happen and people disappear. Then right after he's smiling again playing his video games with the boys like nothing happened.
> 
> Little bit of this and a little bit of that...


Nobody really wants to see that though. They just want an ass kicker not someone who is competitive with the comedy enhancement team.

Imagine Undertaker being competitive with Scotty 2 Hotty back in the day.



The Wood said:


> That there are fans going out of their way to say “it’s just banter” and get upset that people are responding to how stupid it is are exactly what is wrong with the relationship between modern wrestling and the modern fan. There are people who will give you a pass on the most asinine company-cannibalising unprofessional bullshit.
> 
> Most businesses have a social media policy. At least most of the ones I encounter. Yet Tony Khan can’t keep his most expendable talent from booking their own angles on Twitter. Inter-gender man-on-woman violence promoting angles. The talent actually think they can say and do whatever they want, even if it shows absolutely ZERO wrestling sense. They feel _empowered_ to piss all over the promotion that pays them like they own the place.
> 
> That people can’t understand how stupid this is highlights how far we’ve come and why we can’t have nice things.


I swear that aliens could drop from a UFO on this weeks Dynamite to abduct Marko Stunt for an anal probe and you'd have people defending it as great long term story telling and seeing nothing wrong with it.

In the eyes of some this company can do no wrong.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

A 7 page thread on this? Just... wow.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

KingofKings1524 said:


> A 7 page thread on this? Just... wow.


It’s a great symptom of the ineptitude of the company.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Who in the hell is Big Swole and why does he or she want to fight the Guitar Hero guy?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Miro can play the role of the goofy, fun-loving Eastern European who occasionally loses his temper then terrible things happen and people disappear. Then right after he's smiling again playing his video games with the boys like nothing happened.
> 
> Little bit of this and a little bit of that...


That would be amazing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Who in the hell is Big Swole and why does he or she want to fight the Guitar Hero guy?


She is an untalented piece of shit that cannot work a lick with an over-inflated sense of self. When they put talent in the crowd, she was REALLY annoying, squawking all the time and trying to fight the top male heels. She has ZERO clue.

She has since been removed, had one of the worst matches of all-time and now goes on Twitter to do what she did in the crowd — make a lot of annoying noise to try and get herself over at the expense of everyone else, including the company that pays her. Because she doesn’t understand how ANYTHING works.

And you have people downplaying how fucking embarrassing it is that a company pays someone like that to stand in as a “professional” on their roster, even though she exposes the lack of talent and knowledge you need to have to be a professional wrestler. Psychology aside, the company and most networks have made it very clear they are not comfortable with the idea of intergender wrestling. What does this idiot do? Go on social media to promote intergender wrestling. Because not only is she not smart enough to understand that wrestling is simulated violence, and that promoting intergender wrestling is problematic in 2020, she’s actually too fucking stupid to simply appreciate that her boss doesn’t want to promote it. Even if she can’t get the why, she can’t even get the what.

This is why she should be fired. She is underqualified and she doesn’t get ANYTHING. And no one has any good defence of this. All you get are the usual brainwashed saying things like “it’s just banter,” “don’t take things so seriously.” If you paid a plumber to come in and install a toilet in your house, and they didn’t know it needed to be piped in, and they put it upside down, you’d be pissed. She is this fucking bad at her job, and no one is actually defending that point at all. Sloppy shop.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There is a lot of negative energy towards Swole. You guys are offended that she even sent out that tweet. Take it easy, she's just having some fun on Twitter. Smh


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> There is a lot of negative energy towards Swole. You guys are offended that she even sent out that tweet. Take it easy, she's just having some fun on Twitter. Smh


Case in point.

I’m offended that she sucks and isn’t very good at her job on any level. It should be against company policy to “have fun” at the expense of the company.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> Case in point.
> 
> I’m offended that she sucks and isn’t very good at her job on any level. It should be against company policy to “have fun” at the expense of the company.


Its a tweet that has zero impact on anything and just exists to get her some likes on Twitter. All wrestlers do that to generate interest. Y'all acting like she's really gonna get an AEW titleshot out of this
Stop being so sensitive. 🤣


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> Its a tweet that has zero impact on anything and just exists to get her some likes on Twitter. All wrestlers do that to generate interest. Y'all acting like she's really gonna get an AEW titleshot out of this
> Stop being so sensitive. 🤣


No, she’s not going to get a title shot out of this. I’ve never said that and it’s besides the point. Any wrestler that does this should be fired. _Trying_ to book your own programs and going against the company philosophy should be taken way more seriously than it is.

Wrestlers REALLY need to learn how to use social media, but that is beyond the point too. It wouldn’t matter where or how she said this. It’s her faulty fucking synapses firing off this way at all.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I swear that *aliens* could *drop from a UFO* on this weeks *Dynamite* to abduct Marko Stunt for an anal probe and you'd have people defending it as great long term story telling and seeing nothing wrong with it.
> 
> In the eyes of some this company can do no wrong.


Well, now that you've mentioned it, AEW could actually pull this story off well enough with Kris Statlander since she IS an alien in their roster 

Hey, you can't blame me for this extraterrestrial idea since you're the one who came up with it :cudi


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> No, she’s not going to get a title shot out of this. I’ve never said that and it’s besides the point. Any wrestler that does this should be fired. _Trying_ to book your own programs and going against the company philosophy should be taken way more seriously than it is.
> 
> Wrestlers REALLY need to learn how to use social media, but that is beyond the point too. It wouldn’t matter where or how she said this. It’s her faulty fucking synapses firing off this way at all.


She is using social media properly. She got the whole lot of you get all hot and bothered by her challenging Archer, which will never happen. Twitter is a new tool for pro wrestling so i don't see the harm in what she said.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Imagine the face-off between Giant Murderhawk and Little Gremlin. With those far set eyes she has to turn sideways so she can stare Archer down.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> She is using social media properly. She got the whole lot of you get all hot and bothered by her challenging Archer, which will never happen. Twitter is a new tool for pro wrestling so i don't see the harm in what she said.


Again, it's the mindset of the performer. She thinks that'd be a good thing for the audience, she thinks it's a good thing to show how tough she is to call out the top monster heel, she thinks it's a good idea to go against what AEW want with the whole intergender thing.

It's not her being smart and trying to get us worked up it's her being a mark. She would likely be offended that we all shit on the idea and label us sexist or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Again, it's the mindset of the performer. She thinks that'd be a good thing for the audience, she thinks it's a good thing to show how tough she is to call out the top monster heel, she thinks it's a good idea to go against what AEW want with the whole intergender thing.
> 
> It's not her being smart and trying to get us worked up it's her being a mark. She would likely be offended that we all shit on the idea and label us sexist or something.


How in the hell do you know of what she actually thinks? As far as we know it's all character work because she would try to pick a fight with the heels at ringside, like how grandmas would back in the day. 
[url=http://forgifs.com][/URL]

Even if she wanted to do that it's up to Khan to Ultimately make that decision. I'm sure they want to keep advertisers and sponsors happy so I'll doubt they'll ever do it. Oh, and didn't WWE try to fuck over the current AEW world champion by jobbing him on the way out to Nia fucking Jax? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> How in the hell do you know of what she actually thinks? As far as we know it's all character work because she would try to pick a fight with the heels at ringside, like how grandmas would back in the day.
> [url=http://forgifs.com][/URL]
> 
> Even if she wanted to do that it's up to Khan to Ultimately make that decision. I'm sure they want to keep advertisers and sponsors happy so I'll doubt they'll ever do it. Oh, and didn't WWE try to fuck over the current AEW world champion by jobbing him on the way out to Nia fucking Jax? 🤣🤣🤣


You guys can try and justify it all you want but no 5'5 woman should be challenging a much larger and more experienced wrestler to a fight.

Majority of the roster should be afraid of Archer, that's legitimately his gimmick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You guys can try and justify it all you want but no 5'5 woman should be challenging a much larger and more experienced wrestler to a fight.
> 
> Majority of the roster should be afraid of Archer, that's legitimately his gimmick.


But who is taking what she is saying seriously? I'm not, are you?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> She is using social media properly. She got the whole lot of you get all hot and bothered by her challenging Archer, which will never happen. Twitter is a new tool for pro wrestling so i don't see the harm in what she said.


No she’s not. She’s undercutting company philosophy.

She’s gotten people hot _because she is bad at her job_. And isn’t she supposed to be a babyface?

If you can’t see the harm in what she said, then it’s likely no one will be able to teach you.

Imagine if Dana Brooke called out Drew McIntyre on Twitter, and not only that, indirectly talked shit about the company’s stance on intergender wrestling. She’d be out on her ass in a second. And rightfully so. But AEW is run by amateurs for amateurs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> No she’s not. She’s undercutting company philosophy.
> 
> She’s gotten people hot _because she is bad at her job_. And isn’t she supposed to be a babyface?
> 
> ...


If you look at the previous post you'll see that WWE had no problem with wanting to job Jon Moxley on his way out to Nia Jax. All your doing is speculating and worse being overly critical over a tweet that has ZERO bearing on the product and by tomorrow night will be irrelevant. Does she have enough stroke to make it happen? No. Do the fans want to see this happen? Hell no. However, the moment Tessa Blanchard shows up and starts tweeting like that then you guys might have something to complain about. Lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Who?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> If you look at the previous post you'll see that WWE had no problem with wanting to job Jon Moxley on his way out to Nia Jax. All your doing is speculating and worse being overly critical over a tweet that has ZERO bearing on the product and by tomorrow night will be irrelevant. Does she have enough stroke to make it happen? No. Do the fans want to see this happen? Hell no. However, the moment Tessa Blanchard shows up and starts tweeting like that then you guys might have something to complain about. Lol


Lol, it’s not about whether or not it happens. How many times does someone have to say it? It’s about her going into business for herself on a public forum and thinking it’s cool. I’ve got no clue why you are bringing Dean Ambrose and Nia Jax into this — totally irrelevant.

Are you really having trouble comprehending why this is fucking embarrassing?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Swole sucks. She's a mark for herself. The moment I saw her getting into Archer's face in his match against Cody she should've never been allowed to watch matches at ring side ever again. Yeah, people might be overreacting to the tweet itself, but it's a symptom of a bigger problem. 

Like what does she bring? She's not good in the ring, she can't talk, she isn't easy on the eye either, and her name makes no sense. She's never going to make the company money. She's down there with the likes of Luther and Nakazawa for me, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> Lol, it’s not about whether or not it happens. How many times does someone have to say it? It’s about her going into business for herself on a public forum and thinking it’s cool. I’ve got no clue why you are bringing Dean Ambrose and Nia Jax into this — totally irrelevant.
> 
> Are you really having trouble comprehending why this is fucking embarrassing?


She's in fucking character and how is she going in business for herself when everything she says has absolute zero bearing on how she is being booked on TV? I brought Jon Moxley and Nia Jax because they actually tried pulling that shit on Jon before his way out and you want to shit on Swole and AEW for her putting out a harmless tweet. Let me repeat myself, you're way too concerned about what wrestlers say on Twitter and you're way too concerned with with what this woman says on Twitter.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> She's in fucking character and how is she going in business for herself when everything she says has absolute zero bearing on how she is being booked on TV? I brought Jon Moxley and Nia Jax because they actually tried pulling that shit on Jon before his way out and you want to shit on Swole and AEW for her putting out a harmless tweet. Let me repeat myself, you're way too concerned about what wrestlers say on Twitter and you're way too concerned with with what this woman says on Twitter.


She doesn’t know how to be a character at all. This is like the tree in a kid’s theatre production suddenly kicking the kids with actual roles off the stage and screaming “Look at me!” It’s the very definition of going into business for herself — she is trying to get herself over at the expense of the company.

I’ve still got no clue why you’re bringing up Dean Ambrose and Nia Jax. Even less than before. I’m not WWE. Did Nia Jax try to start the program herself without their permission on her social media? I’m legit fucking confused as to how this has any bearing on what this moron is doing.

Twitter is a public platform. If she’s going to prove herself incompetent publicly, fuck her. But it’s not about the tweet so much as the self-righteous mentality behind it, which is so clearly misguided. She thought this was a _good_ idea. She is clueless.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Purple Haze said:


> Who?


Lance Archer. And it's "Whom?".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> She doesn’t know how to be a character at all. This is like the tree in a kid’s theatre production suddenly kicking the kids with actual roles off the stage and screaming “Look at me!” It’s the very definition of going into business for herself — she is trying to get herself over at the expense of the company.
> 
> I’ve still got no clue why you’re bringing up Dean Ambrose and Nia Jax. Even less than before. I’m not WWE. Did Nia Jax try to start the program herself without their permission on her social media? I’m legit fucking confused as to how this has any bearing on what this moron is doing.
> 
> Twitter is a public platform. If she’s going to prove herself incompetent publicly, fuck her. But it’s not about the tweet so much as the self-righteous mentality behind it, which is so clearly misguided. She thought this was a _good_ idea. She is clueless.


Is she really doing it at the expense of the company? She got animated in a couple of spots that made the top heel in Archer look like a heel because even the people in the crowd want beat on him.

I brought up WWE because you said this:


The Wood said:


> Imagine if Dana Brooke called out Drew McIntyre on Twitter, and not only that, indirectly talked shit about the company’s stance on intergender wrestling. She’d be out on her ass in a second. And rightfully so. But AEW is run by amateurs for amateurs.


They actually tried to get a intergender match going for a mania program so again you want to shit on AEW but they haven't pull a stunt like that before. 

All of this reads like you're giving way too much attention to her and actually feeding into what she wants. ATTENTION. don't even use Twitter so I wouldn't have known she have said this if it wasn't for you guys complaining about it on here.Good on her for working you marks up! Lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is she really doing it at the expense of the company? She got animated in a couple of spots that made the top heel in Archer look like a heel because even the people in the crowd want beat on him.
> 
> I brought up WWE because you said this:
> 
> ...


Yes, she is. She’s teasing matches that won’t happen, matches that shouldn’t happen, and violence against women. It’s fucking stupid. And it makes it look like the company hires stupid people.

No, she got animated to try and get herself over and it buries an alleged top heel.

Yeah, the point is THAT IS FUCKING STUPID. Not that they should do it. If Dana Brooke did what I suggested, would you be defending it or her when she got fired? Of course not. #SloppyShop

AEW has done an intergender match.

I’m not interacting with Big Swole at all. And my dislike for the company continues to grow because they employ assholes like this. Yep, great work. Especially from a babyface.

This company is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Not even Marko Stunt would make such mistakes and he's a child.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not even Marko Stunt would make such mistakes and he's a child.


No??










Am sorry you had to see that. This is more like it:


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> No??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll learn when he gets older.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I wonder if they’ll ever do Marko Stunt vs. Nicholas if John Cone gets released?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not even Marko Stunt would make such mistakes and he's a child.


Nor would John Silver and he's also a child.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Shes annoying. I remember Archer having a squash match on Dark once and he got outside the ring and she was screaming at him like she wasn't scared and wanted to fight him. this was back when they had her annoying ass in the crowd.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't want Lance to hit Big Swole but if he tripped the shit out of that little gremlin when she walked by...


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I have been very vocal about how terrible Swole is but I can't help but laugh at the pathetic hypocrites in this thread.
> 
> One on hand, what happens on Dark/BTE does not matter because "it's not on Dynamite", despite it clearly leading to character developments for many wrestlers.
> 
> ...



To be fair to me, I think both suck


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Swole and her weird frog eyes should just go away, let alone suggest something like this! I know it's probably in gest, but still.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The usual suspects in an uproar LMFAO you guys are truly amusing what a bunch of goobers.


----------

